# ATI Linux Drivers NEW 2.9.06  with XFree 4.3 support

## nephi513

I read this over at Rage3d fourms here is the link to the orginal message.  These drivers have support for 3D with R300 chipsets.  That means radeon 9700.  finaly new drivers.  Been waiting for ever.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=8b35d0fdf654300f22249156b83da9df&threadid=33676977

and here is a link to the new drivers.

http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/body_download_ati.html

Haven't had time to try them out yet, but will do soon.

-Dave

----------

## xlyz

ebuild req posted in bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18769

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cappy

Got em installed !!   :Smile:   They are still dependant on glibc2.2 though and if you have the 2.3 version you get a slew of unsatisfied dependencies unless you use the --nodeps option when installing the RPM. I have a Giga-Byte Maya II-Radeon 9000 Pro II and they seem a lot buggier than the fglrx-2.51 for X-Free 4.2.0/4.2.1. They run *almost* as fast as the previous version, but I have a lot of graffical weirdness.  Large grffical blocks dissapearing where the cursor is, cursor actually leaving "clones" of itself in its path, text and graphics being "erased" in a sense, wher the cursor is, and other misc. artifacting. I've tried using the"SWCursor" option also...but didn't do anything. I'm going to try downgrading my glibc to meet the deps...even though my system is built mostly on *stable* sources already. I's either a C library prob or possibly a QT issue. Have to do a little playing around  :Smile: 

Cap

----------

## xlyz

***********edit*************

an ebuild has been added to portage:

emerge sync and enjoy  :Wink: 

***************************

"quick & dirty" ebuild for xfree 4.3.0!!!

download http://www.schneider-digital.de/download/ati/glx1_linux_X4.3.zip && unzip the rpm && put it in /usr/portage/distfiles (when the rpm will be available on ati site this step will not be necessary any more)

create the ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild

here is the 

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: 

IUSE="qt kde gnome"

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r300, r250 and r200 chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

SRC_URI="http://pdownload.mii.instacontent.net/ati/drivers/fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-${PV}.i586.rpm"

SLOT="${KV}"

LICENSE="ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86"

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.4

   >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.2

   app-arch/rpm2targz

   >=x11-base/xfree-4.2.99

   qt? ( >=x11-libs/qt-3.0 )"

ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

src_unpack() {

    cd ${WORKDIR}

    rpm2targz ${DISTDIR}/${A}

   tar zxf fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-${PV}.i586.tar.gz

}

pkg_setup(){

   opengl-update xfree

}

src_compile() {

   einfo "building the glx module"

    cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

    #that is the dirty way to avoid the id -u check

    sed -e 's:`id -u`:0:' make.sh >make.sh.new

    mv make.sh.new make.sh

    chmod +x make.sh

    ./make.sh || ewarn "glx module not built" 

   

    einfo "building the fgl_glxgears sample"

   

   mkdir ${WORKDIR}/fglrxgears

    cd ${WORKDIR}/fglrxgears

    tar -xzvf ${WORKDIR}/usr/src/fglrx_sample_source.tgz

    mv xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/* .

    make -f Makefile.Linux || die

    

    if [ "`use qt`" ]

   then 

       einfo "building the qt fglx panel"

       cd ${WORKDIR}

       local OLDBIN="/usr/X11R6/bin"

       local ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

       mkdir fglrx_panel

       cd  fglrx_panel

       tar -xzvf ${WORKDIR}/usr/src/fglrx_panel_sources.tgz

       sed -e "s:"${OLDBIN}":"${ATIBIN}":"\

      Makefile >Makefile.new

      mv Makefile.new Makefile

   emake || die

    fi

    

#removing stuff 

    einfo "cleaning"

    cd ${WORKDIR}

    rm -fR usr/share

    cd usr/X11R6/

    rm -fR bin/firegl*.bz2 bin/LICENSE.* bin/fgl_glxgears src

}

pkg_preinst() {

# clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

# we dont have stale libs floating around

    if [ -d ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati ]

   then

       rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati/*

    fi

}             

src_install() {

    local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

    

    cd ${WORKDIR}

#drm module 

    insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/video

    doins lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

#dri driver

    exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

    doexe usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 

    dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.1

    dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so

    dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libMesaGL.so

    #that is the same as in the xfree

    dosym ../../xfree/lib/libGL.la ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

#same as in xfree

    exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/

    dosym ../xfree/include ${ATI_ROOT}/include

    dosym ../xfree/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

    rm usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

#apps

    insinto /etc/env.d

    doins ${FILESDIR}/09ati

    exeinto /opt/ati/bin

    doexe fglrxgears/fgl_glxgears

    doexe usr/X11R6/bin/*

    rm usr/X11R6/bin/*

    if [ "`use qt`" ] 

   then

       doexe fglrx_panel/fireglcontrol

    fi

    #if ["`use kde`"] then

    #if ["`use gnome`"]

   cp -R usr ${D}

}

pkg_postinst() {

#switch to the ati implementation

    if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

   then

       /usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

    fi

    

    einfo

    einfo "To use the xfree GLX, run \"opengl-update xfree\""

    einfo

    einfo

    einfo "To chance your XF86Config you can use the bundled \"fglrxconfig\""

    einfo

    

#drm-module

    update-modules

}

pkg_postrm() {

   opengl-update xfree

}
```

then

```
ebuild ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild digest

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

enjoy   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: Last edited by xlyz on Sun Apr 06, 2003 5:00 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Cappy

It worked (although very buggy) when I installed the RPM manually....but bombed out when I used the ebuild script....any ideas ???

Heres the 

```
probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

patching 'drmP.h'...

patching file drmP.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 283 (offset 28 lines).

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

compiling 'agp3.c'...

compiling 'i7505-agp.c'...

compiling 'firegl_public.c'...

linking of fglrx kernel module...

duplication skipped - generator was not called from regular lib tree

done.

==============================

 * building the fgl_glxgears sample

xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/README

xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/fgl_glxgears.c

xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/fgl_glxgears.man

xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/Imakefile

xc/programs/fgl_glxgears/Makefile.Linux

xc/programs/fglrx/fglrx_gamma/README

xc/programs/fglrx/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.c

xc/programs/fglrx/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.man

xc/programs/fglrx/fglrx_gamma/Imakefile

xc/programs/fglrx/fglrx_gamma/Makefile.Linux

xc/lib/fglrx_gamma/README

xc/lib/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_gamma.c

xc/lib/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_gamma.h

xc/lib/fglrx_gamma/Imakefile

gcc -o fgl_glxgears -Wall -g -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm fgl_glxgears.c

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/../../../libGL.so: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fgl_glxgears] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Cap

----------

## xlyz

forgot to say to copy /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/09ati in /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files

try again

----------

## minaural

getting this error, what am i doing wrong?

```
root@gentoo ati-drivers # ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild digest

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

EDIT: Nevermind i forgot to uncomment the PORTAGE_OVERLAY line in make.conf   :Embarassed: 

----------

## nephi513

I think this driver is not the finaly production version yet.  If it was it would be on the ATI's web site.  I don't really think they have an offical release schedule for ther linux drivers as they do their Windows drivers.  With windows they have to get the drivers certified with microsoft.  While linux it looks like they don't have any really release schedule.

My bet is these are beta drivers that ATI let www.schneider-digital.de because it fixes problems for the FireGl cards and what there customers wanted.  Which is another reason why these may not be good for ATI's Gameing cards.

----------

## fca

However, accelerated drivers for my Radeon 9500 Pro under XFree 4.3 is too cool to pass on. I'm testing these.  So far so good, except still 3D acceleration doesn't work, due to crappy Nvidia support for my nforce 2

----------

## minaural

i got them installed thanks to xlyz's ebuild, worked great

the drivers are okay, I like to play games and have a 9500 Pro so the xfree radeon drivers were really sucky.  These drivers are giving me some 2d problems, very slow refreshs and scrolling, but the 3d works great.  hopefully these are just beta drivers and the final release will fix 2d issues

or maybe it just something i need to reconfigure ??

----------

## xlyz

 *minaural wrote:*   

> or maybe it just something i need to reconfigure ??

 

Have you updated your /etc/X11/XF86Config?

you can do through the script /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig (beware it will overwrite your old settings)

once istalled you can have either fglrx (ati) driver or radeon (xfree original) driver for 2d, both using new opengl driver for 3d.

just exit X, modprobe -r the driver you wanto to change, enable the driver you want to pick in you XF86Config, restart X

here is an example taken form mine

```
**********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Vesa"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vesa"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI"

    Driver                              "ati"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

#    Device      "Vesa"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

#    Device      "ATI"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

just uncomment the driver of choice in the screen section

----------

## Ulukay

anyone got DRI working with these drivers???

----------

## Phase^

Hi.

With the new ATI drivers and XFree 4.3 I've finally got X to work.

Now 2d works fine, but DRI is missing so there is no 3dacceleration, and that is not fun.

Getting around 150fps in glxgears :/

My config (A xf86config generated config, with some edits.):

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "VG150"

    HorizSync   30-62

    VertRefresh 50-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier          "ATI GA"

    Driver         "fglrx"

    Option "no_dri"      "no"

    Option "VideoOverlay"   "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"   "off"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier        "RADEON"

    Driver            "ati"

    Option "no_dri"      "no"

    Option "VideoOverlay"   "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"   "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "RADEON"

    Monitor     "VG150"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

With the ati driver everything works fine, but with fglrx there is an error that it doesn't support 16bpp.

If i run a OpenGL app with "ati" driver, then it says like this: 

```

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Is it something i need to download or is it something in some config i need to change?

----------

## xlyz

ati drivers works only with 

```
DefaultDepth 24
```

----------

## sphex

i can't create the ebuild... when i'm trying to make ist by "ebuild --debug ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild digest" i get to know that there is a synthax error on line 129: unexpected end of file... i dont know wheres the problem...

----------

## sphex

hi again!

i got it to work by c&p again in nedit, but still dont know why it didn't work the first time.

now i have the same problem as cappy... i copied the ati09 file also, but it still doesnt work...

----------

## xlyz

sphex, there is an "official" ebuild in portage

I suppose it's simpler to just delete the one you put in /usr/local/portage, emerge sync and use the official one

----------

## sphex

i did this, but it is still the same problem :/  exact the same message like to one cappy posted... 

i deleted the ati-driver-2.9.6.ebuild and the file in /files... do i have to do more than this?

----------

## xlyz

 *sphex wrote:*   

> i did this, but it is still the same problem :/  exact the same message like to one cappy posted... 
> 
> i deleted the ati-driver-2.9.6.ebuild and the file in /files... do i have to do more than this?

 

I don't know

delete the whole folder /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers and try again

if does not work, try to file a bug in bugzilla. Here the link for this ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18769

----------

## aequitas

how do i sett the resolution of my secondaire monitor. 

I gave it the same rates as the primairy but it just keeps 1024x768

----------

## Phase^

Hi again.

Still having som problems, indeed when i switch "DefaultDepth" to 24 there is no shitty erro about not supporting 16 bpp.

Anyway, when i try to start X with the fglrx driver it simply says: this is a third party board as an error.

Then something about DRIInitDisplay() failure.

It surely doesnt like my card :/

----------

## Death Valley Pete

For me the ebuild in the portage tree worked flawlessly. (XFree 4.3-r1) On my Radeon 9000M, I'm getting ~2000 fps! Not too bad, especially since before I installed this I was just going with software rendering (72 fps, no more, no less). The only potential issues I noticed:

I think you probably should unmerge xfree-drm first if you've got it installed.

Do run /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig like the ebuild recommends. Backup your old XF86Config just in case.

Right after I did this and rebooted it wanted to go into 640x480 mode with 1600x1200 in a virtual screen (yuck). This was an easy fix; I just deleted every resolution except 1600x1200 (my monitor's native rez.) in XF86Config and rebooted again. Probably that was just a dumb newbie mistake that wouldn't be an issue if I had a desktop computer where I could go Ctrl+Alt+'+' like the instructions recommend.

Xfree-drm never worked right for me (again, I'm an ignorant newbie), but this is perfect for anybody who can handle the prospect of a precomipled driver in a source distribution.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mov

not having much success here..

i emerged ati-drivers, ran fglrxconfig, had some problems with X stating that it could not find the device (which i fixed by adding "ChipID 0x514c" to XF86Config).. but now when i run glxgears the box is black (ie. no gears), i get the error "ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class", and i get some crazy fps like ~33500.

armagetron segfaults, and quake-forge is black just like glxgears (though i can hear that it's running).

the fglrx module is loading fine, but it's just not working out. anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Punisha69

Hey guys...I'm a bit of a noob and i'm having some problems doing this, I'm sure there is a couple of you who can help me, i hope!  

Ok. Here's what I HAVE:

Radeon 9500 Pro

Gentoo 1.4 RC3

XFree 4.3

KDE

Here's what I've done:

I emereged "rpm" so

Then... #rpm -i --force package.rpm

then i ran ./make.sh (everything went fine)

when I tried to run ./make_install.sh i got an error (i'll type it down below)

then i ran fglrxconfig and went through that and made new XF86Confing-4 file

I tried running X (KDE).  The screen flashs black a few times makin it seem like its going to work, then it stays black

i tried #modprobe fglrx and i got the follwoing msg (I get this EXACT thing when i try to run ./make_install.sh)

"Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o will tain the kernel: non-GPL license - Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starneberg, GERMANY

See (blahblahblah. for more info)

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: init_modules: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters,including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information insyslog orthe output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod fglrx failed"

again, i get that EXACT same thing either trying to "modprobe fglrx" or "./make_install.sh"

some of the msgs i get from "dmesg"

"[fglrx:firegl_stub_register]*ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

So, thats what happens... any idea guys? I REALLY would love to get this working, cause when i was running the "radeon" drivers that came with the kernel i only got 70FPS in glxgears 

thanks in advance

PS. I have also removed radeon_drv.o from its original directory and am also making sure no radeon driver is loaded before i do all that

----------

## Mov

Punisha69: i had the same problem.. building the radeon drm as a module instead of directly into the kernel fixed it.

----------

## aequitas

using them with 4.2 works  to. If you manual install the rpm.   :Smile: 

Now i switched back to 4.3. The resolution problem is solved. But now there is a other problem.

The right most part of my second screen doesn't support glx. The application just stops updating the display when it overlap that part. And cuntinues when i move back. (glxgears goes up from 1900 -> 3000  :Smile: ) 

Also i have the problem my mouse is invisible when i run a opengl program fullscreen (ie rune tuxracer)

----------

## nephi513

I was just looking over the forums and I notice this on the compling of this driver.

 *Quote:*   

> compiling 'agp3.c'... 

 

Does any one know if this means that this driver supports AGP3.0 or does it still only have half coded support that doesn't work.

-Dave

----------

## Punisha69

 *Mov wrote:*   

> Punisha69: i had the same problem.. building the radeon drm as a module instead of directly into the kernel fixed it.

 

 :Confused: 

Hmm... i went into the kernel and made the DRM a module, recompiled the kernel/made clean bzImage, copied it to boot, rebooted, and still nothing.

Actually, I don't know what I did, but everytime i type in (kdm) or /etc/init.d/xdm start

it seems like KDE doesn't even wanna start... nothing happens.. What have I done? this sucks... 

Mov:  After doing as you said, when I try to load up modprobe fglrx it still gives me that same Error.

Can you please give me a step-by-step of what to do?  thanks man.

Any help from anyone is MUCH appriciated and will not go unnoticed.

----------

## Punisha69

I think i'm getting somewhere.

First off, i couldn't startx with "fglrx" as my drivers

but i could as "ati" and "radeon"

now, I can startx with "fglrx" ONLY if Option "no_dri" is "yes"

for some reason i can't get my dri to work

any ideas?

thanks

----------

## wh0r3

i tried what punisha did and i got it to boot to xfree, but i still can't get dri to work and am unable to modprobe fglrx with drm compiled into the kernel and radeon as a module.

----------

## Punisha69

 *wh0r3 wrote:*   

> i tried what punisha did and i got it to boot to xfree, but i still can't get dri to work and am unable to modprobe fglrx with drm compiled into the kernel and radeon as a module.

 

so, i think we're at the same stage

are you running KDE? cause now on my tool bard below when i click on the "K"

i have an option for "ATI Control" and when I open it, it tells me all about my card and what not.. and thats where I can control the dual monitor feature...

I assume that i'm using the right drivers and stuff, but how come DRI doesn't work?  And why am I only getting 67FTP in glxgears?

wh0r3, what kinda FPS are you getting?

thanks

EDIT: Also someone told me to make the DRM a module, so I did, but that didn't help.. where is it EXACTLY located in the make menuconfig????

----------

## Punisha69

come on guys, there has to be SOMEONE that knows whats going on... 

here's a look at my XF86Config-4 for the graphix section

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "yes"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 80.5"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50 - 70"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

What am I Doing WRONG?

Also, pay close attention to this section...

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "yes"

Thats how i have it working.  When I change the no_dri to "no", X woun't load.

HOWEVER... I CAN Change the no_dri to "no" and it would ONLY work fir "No_accel" is "yes" but then it runs WAY TOO SLOW in X... So, ONE of those HAS to be a "yes" for my X to work.... 

any ideas whats up?

thanks

EDIT: I have also ran #emerge xfree-drm

----------

## wh0r3

if anyone can actually modprobe that module and get it to work, could you post your kernel version and release and maybe put up the .config file inside your src directory or send me and email to thewh0r3@attbi.com

----------

## Punisha69

Here's a look at my Xfree86.0.log... EVERYTHING GOES WELL AND LOADS UNTILL IT HITS THIS POINT...

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI initialization failed!

(II) fglrx(0): front buffer:   0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): offscreen:      0xd0500000

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

Module called exit() function with value=1

Anyone? Why is it having a problem Initializing DRI???   :Mad: 

----------

## Punisha69

PROBLEM SOLVED:

STEP-BY-STEP SOLUTION: 

make manuconfig <--- built in DRI Support but NO modules selected under the list (ATI drivers come with DRI Modules)

make clean && make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

once compiled

mount /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

then restart computer

once restarted...

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

once its done (takes a while)

fglrxconfig

startx

SHOULD WORlocalhost root # glxgears

12868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2573.600 FPS

17482 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3496.400 FPS

17464 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3492.800 FPS

17442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3488.400 FPS

17489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3497.800 FPS

localhost root #

Although, the KDE environment seems to be a bit chopier.. but can't confirm that yet...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nephi513

I finaly got the driver working for me.  I have the problem of having a KT400 board and I need AGP3.0 Support.  It turns out the old AGP3.0 Patch for the 2.5.1 driver also works on these drivers.

You can read the orginal post here about it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37488&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=kt400

You can download the patch here:

http://www.jhboricua.org/fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch

To get it to work just put the patch in your /usr/portage/dis?? I forget I always press tab after that.  Any way and then change the ebuild and add this code right after it says

```
src_compile() {
```

add this

```
   einfo "applying agp 3.0 patch"

    cp /usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx

    cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx

    cat fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch | patch -p0
```

None of the patch or the ebuild are my idea.  Credit goes to those who really did it.  That is why I have left a link to the original post about the patch.

Now that I have the driver working though I do get weried textured problems.  I'm still working on it.

As a word of note to all of you haveing problems.  I have never been succeful with any ATI driver when I have my Kernel compiled with, DRI Driver, DRM Drivers, and /dev/agpgart.  Turn these off and let the ebuild do it's work and you should get a fully working ATI Driver.  Don't worry about AGP support.  The driver will build it's own support.

-Dave

----------

## crazy-bee

ebuild worked right out of the box. getting ~3500 FPS with glxgears and radeon 9500 pro.

a loud "thank you" to all contributors.

----------

## aequitas

The ebuild works fine for me to now. Well almost.

I only have one problem curently. 

I am running dual head. My primairy monitor is on the right. 

Somehow the ati drivers don't agree with that. 

I tried to change the setting for the monitor layout. Once 0x0000201 en 0x0000200. 

With the first one i would have to swap my monitor connectors and it runs opengl fullscreen on my secondairy monitor (which is on the first connector)

The second option i keerp the connecter the way they should be. But the problem is the drivers suppose the seconairy monitor to be to the left of my primairy. Opengl fullscreen is totaly screwed up. 

Also a strange thing. 

When i run any opengl application it runs fine over the whole desktop (even sharing monitors) but when i move it to the right of my primairy monitor (which is on my secondairy connector.) opengl just stops displaying for the whole screen. When i move it back it continues.

----------

## tryze

Hi!

I got my Sapphire Radeon 9700 working with dri, 2 monitors big desktop and 4700 fps in glxgears... I will post the summary of how I did this in the next few hours, i have to emerge some ebuild before  :Wink:  I didn´t test any fullscreen opengl apps, so can someone tell me which apps I should use to test it?

greets, tryze[/quote]

----------

## Phase^

Tryze, i would love if you could put a summary how you did.

Because i've got a Sapphire 9700 also but i have drove myself mad cause i really cant get it to work :/

Best Regards

Phase^

----------

## tryze

Hi!

I hope I remember everything properly, so there is no garantie, that it will work  :Wink:  Because I am stressed and have to go in 20 minutes I will check back later.

Here my System-Specs:

Epox 8KHA+

ATI-Radeon Sapphire 9700

Infinion DDR-RAM

SBLIVE

1. Which cards:

Here you can look if your card is supported:

http://mirror.ati.com/support/partner/list.html

note: I am still getting the message "(EE) This is a third-party board" when I am starting x, but this seems to be a bug, dont let it bother you  :Wink: . There is a way to fix this by flashing  a certain section in the graphic card bios, but I dont know how at this point, perhaps later.

2. Kernel:

I disabled all framebuffer support (didnt try it with support, this will come later).

In the Character devices section I selected this:

```
[M] /dev/agpgart

all chipset support (or just selevt yours...)

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (Xfree86 DRI support)

[M] ATI Radeon

all other drm drivers disabled
```

make sure to add "agpgart" to your /etc/modules.autoload

later on i will post a link to my entire kernel-config...

3. ebuilds

I installed my system yesterday, so there a the aktuall ebuilds + the ones below

these are the ebuilds I used:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.0-r1.ebuild

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-drm/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r1.ebuild

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild

```

there is a newer ebuild for XFree... the xfree-4.3.0-r2. I didnt emerge it yet, but I will try it out tomorrow...

important: put "fglrx" into your modules.autoload

information if fglrx works can be found by "modprobe fglrx" if its not in the modules.autoload yes or by typing fglrx_info oder fglrxinfo

4. XFreeSettings:

Use fglrxconfig to make a XF86Config-4... use your Options... here is the part of my own file:

```

# --- Module Setup --- #

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-72

    VertRefresh 50-120

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   30-72

    VertRefresh 50-120

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# --- GraKa Setup --- #

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000200" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "CRT, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30-72" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-120" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# --- Screen Setup --- #

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

5. Rest

This should be all... I hope I remembered everything correctly, but I will recheck it at 23.00 this night, when I am comming back  :Wink:  (german time, dunno how the clock works here  :Wink: )

good luck, I will check back later...

----------

## Phase^

Hmm, maybe found why it wouldnt work for me, i made the agpgart to a module.

And now when im trying to load it (in modules.autoload or modprobe agpgart)

it fails to load and if i check in dmesg it says something about "Cant find: 175" not like that but the number "175" is in it anyway.

Anyone know how to fix this?

----------

## aequitas

Why should agpgart be compiled as module? Is it that the drivers overwrite the kernel agpgart module?

I use gaming-sources (~x86) because it is one of the kernels to support my VIA kt400 chipset. 

fglrx does not not have to be added to the modules.autoload

And it works fine with framebuffer (vesa) Srewed up framebuffers are history  :Smile: 

----------

## nephi513

Just so you know that even though the Gamming Kernel has KT400 support it does not have support for AGP3.0/8x, it only has up to AGP2.0/4x.  So if you have a AGP 8x card you can't use the kernel agpgart stuff.

Either you have to set your motherboard to 4x mode only or use the patch I stated earlier on the driver.  You also don't have to compile /dev/agpgart at all in the kernel the driver comes with it's own support if you don't have it in.

It is also important to note that all Kernels have basic AGP2.0 and ide support for KT400 if they are Kernel Version 2.4.20 or over.

-Dave

EDIT:  I was just reading the message above again and I wanted to know how you got framebuffer working.  I've tried many of times with vesa and never got it working.  Thanks for any info.

----------

## aequitas

thx for the tips, will try it soon. 

I have read about the agp3 patch but i can't download it anywhere. I tried finding some links in the other topics but no luck.

----------

## nephi513

I don't have a place to upload this.  I will e-mail it to any one if they want.  My e-mail is

nephi513 @ 123mail.org.

Here is the patch also on the borad.

You might want to rename it to the name above or just change the name when you edit the ebuild file.

```

--- build_mod/agp.h   2002-11-27 14:53:19.000000000 -0500

+++ build_mod_kt400/agp.h   2003-02-10 15:19:33.000000000 -0500

@@ -47,8 +47,9 @@

 #define _FGL_AGP_H

 

 // build config defines

+#ifndef VIA_KT400_AGP3

 #define FGL_USE_AGPV3_OFFICIAL_ENABLE       /* use offical AGP V3 code */

-

+#endif

 // helper defines - for any public source of firegl code tree.

 

 // min/max defines taken from include/linux/kernel.h of linux-2.4.10-pre9

@@ -837,6 +838,12 @@

 #define VIA_APSIZE      0x84

 #define VIA_ATTBASE     0x88

 

+/* VIA KT400 */

+#define VIA_AGP3_GARTCTRL 0x90

+#define VIA_AGP3_APSIZE     0x94

+#define VIA_AGP3_ATTBASE  0x98

+#define VIA_AGPSEL        0xfd

+

 /* SiS registers */

 #define SIS_APBASE      0x10

 #define SIS_ATTBASE     0x90

--- build_mod/agpgart_be.c   2002-11-27 14:53:19.000000000 -0500

+++ build_mod_kt400/agpgart_be.c   2003-02-10 15:21:09.000000000 -0500

@@ -2561,6 +2561,8 @@

     (void) pdev; /* unused */

 }

 

+#ifndef VIA_KT400_AGP3

+

 static int via_fetch_size(void)

 {

    int i;

@@ -2619,6 +2621,63 @@

    pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_GARTCTRL, 0x0000000f);

 }

 

+#else

+

+static int via_fetch_size(void)

+{

+   int i;

+   u16 temp;

+   struct aper_size_info_16 *values;

+

+   values = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge.aperture_sizes);

+   pci_read_config_word(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_AGP3_APSIZE, &temp);

+   for (i = 0; i < agp_bridge.num_aperture_sizes; i++) {

+      if (temp == values[i].size_value) {

+         agp_bridge.previous_size =

+         agp_bridge.current_size = (void *) (values + i);

+         agp_bridge.aperture_size_idx = i;

+         return values[i].size;

+      }

+   }

+   return 0;

+}

+

+static int via_configure(void)

+{

+   u32 temp;

+   struct aper_size_info_16 *current_size;

+    

+   current_size = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge.current_size);

+

+   /* address to map too */

+   pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_APBASE, &temp);

+   agp_bridge.gart_bus_addr = (temp & PCI_BASE_ADDRESS_MEM_MASK);

+

+   /* attbase - aperture GATT base */

+   pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_AGP3_ATTBASE,

+      agp_bridge.gatt_bus_addr & 0xfffff000);

+   return 0;

+}

+

+static void via_cleanup(void)

+{

+   struct aper_size_info_16 *previous_size;

+

+   previous_size = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge.previous_size);

+   pci_write_config_byte(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_APSIZE, previous_size->size_value);

+}

+

+static void via_tlbflush(agp_memory * mem)

+{

+   u32 temp;

+

+   pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_AGP3_GARTCTRL, &temp);

+   pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_AGP3_GARTCTRL, temp & ~(1<<7));

+   pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge.dev, VIA_AGP3_GARTCTRL, temp);

+}

+

+#endif

+

 static unsigned long via_mask_memory(unsigned long addr, int type)

 {

    /* Memory type is ignored */

@@ -2626,6 +2685,8 @@

    return addr | agp_bridge.masks[0].mask;

 }

 

+#ifndef VIA_KT400_AGP3

+

 static struct aper_size_info_8 via_generic_sizes[7] =

 {

    {256, 65536, 6, 0},

@@ -2637,6 +2698,24 @@

    {4, 1024, 0, 252}

 };

 

+#else

+

+static struct aper_size_info_16 via_generic_sizes[11] =

+{

+   { 4,     1024,  0, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5|1<<4|1<<3|1<<2|1<<1|1<<0 },

+   { 8,     2048,  1, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5|1<<4|1<<3|1<<2|1<<1},

+   { 16,    4096,  2, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5|1<<4|1<<3|1<<2},

+   { 32,    8192,  3, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5|1<<4|1<<3},

+   { 64,   16384,  4, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5|1<<4},

+   { 128,  32768,  5, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8|1<<5},

+   { 256,  65536,  6, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9|1<<8},

+   { 512,  131072, 7, 1<<11|1<<10|1<<9},

+   { 1024, 262144, 8, 1<<11|1<<10},

+   { 2048, 524288, 9, 1<<11}   /* 2GB <- Max supported */

+};

+

+#endif

+

 static struct gatt_mask via_generic_masks[] =

 {

    {0x00000000, 0}

@@ -2648,7 +2727,11 @@

    agp_bridge.num_of_masks = 1;

    agp_bridge.aperture_sizes = (void *) via_generic_sizes;

    agp_bridge.size_type = U8_APER_SIZE;

+#ifndef VIA_KT400_AGP3   

    agp_bridge.num_aperture_sizes = 7;

+#else 

+   agp_bridge.num_aperture_sizes = 11;

+#endif   

    agp_bridge.dev_private_data = NULL;

    agp_bridge.needs_scratch_page = FALSE;

    agp_bridge.configure = via_configure;

--- build_mod/make.sh   2002-11-27 14:53:19.000000000 -0500

+++ build_mod_kt400/make.sh   2003-02-08 22:44:23.000000000 -0500

@@ -781,7 +781,7 @@

 

 # ==============================================================

 # defines for all targets

-def_for_all="-DATI_AGP_HOOK -DATI -DFGL -D${target_define} -DFGL_CUSTOM_MODULE"

+def_for_all="-DATI_AGP_HOOK -DATI -DFGL -D${target_define} -DFGL_CUSTOM_MODULE -DVIA_KT400_AGP3"

 

 

 # ==============================================================

```

----------

## aequitas

thx for sharing it.

i have put the file on my site:

http://www.torx.nl/misc/fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch

will try it soon.

[edit]

have tried it. 

ran patch -p0 < fglrx-patchblanblabla

but it gives an error about something at line 4.

is this patch for the 2.9.6? 

I named it after the patch i couldn't download. Maybe confusing. 

[/edit]

About the framebuffer thing you asked earlier but which i excedenetalie overread (is my english bad??)

i have fb support, ask vga and vesa fb coocked in the gaming-sources kernel. 

boot option is 

vga=791 

no more no less

Works fine for me.

----------

## Gnufsh

I had the same problem with the patch. On the other hand, I discovered I didn't need it, as I don't have a agp 8x card. What I did need was to edit a kernel source file, I can't remember which, to have agp_tr_unsupported=1 instead of 0.

----------

## Valen

I managed to get the module to load (2.4.20-r2 gentoo-sources with agpgart compiled as module), it enters X properly and gives proper rates for glxgears and fgl_glxgears, but on exit the card stops sending any signal to the monitor.  I sshed into the box and it seems that X shutdown properly but still no signal.  This doesn't happen when the option 'no_dri' is 'yes' in the X config.

----------

## nephi513

I don't know why you are haveing problems.  I wonder if it is beacuse you had to copy the file from the board.  If you give me your e-mail or e-mail me I will forward it to you.  My e-mail is stated in my oginal post showing the patch.

I also edited my ebuild and used it that way.  But I really can't see how that would fix things.

-Dave

----------

## schoett

I had to patch agpgart_be.c to recognize my SiS host bridge with PCI ID 0x0648.  I can now run my ATI 9700 with Option "no_dri"  "no" for the first time.  But I now have the same problem as Mov:

 *Mov wrote:*   

> .. but now when i run glxgears the box is black (ie. no gears), i get the error "ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class", and i get some crazy fps like ~33500.

 

Typing "glxinfo", I also get this error:

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class

ERROR: fglrx - unknown asic class

Error: glXMakeCurrent failed

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

[...]
```

----------

## Mov

 *Quote:*   

> But I now have the same problem as Mov

 

wow, someone who has the same problem as me   :Cool: 

well, i haven't had much success rectifying this problem as of yet. but if/when i do i'll be sure to post here.

please do the same if you figure this thing out schoett, it's driving me nuts.

----------

## Ex-Cyber

I'm still having cappy's problem: the cursor updating is hosed, and happily corrupts the display. I just recently upgraded to xfree 4.3.0-r2, and was previously running ati-drivers 2.5.1-r1 without problems. DRI seems to work fine. Setting the "no_accel" option to "yes" in XF86Config makes the problem go away, but also makes X unusably slow, so I'm sitting it out with the "ati" driver at the moment, which seems to be going well as long as I disable DRI (otherwise starting X gives me a nice reboot). Is anyone else experiencing this problem?

Mainboard: Soyo SY-K7VX (Dragon Plus)

Chipset: VIA KT266A

Video Card: ATI Radeon 8500 64MB Retail

----------

## Gnufsh

Yeah, my cursors are doing really wierd things. Could this be a bad combination of xfree-4.3's semi-transparent cursor support and the drivers?

----------

## Gnufsh

editing /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/index.theme and setting Inherits=defauls ixed the problem for me, although I don't get the cool transparent cursors anymore.

----------

## Ex-Cyber

Yeah, I just switched to core fonts and things seem to be running pretty smoothly (except for a lockup with tuxracer, but only tuxracer locked up, X recovered after it was killed).

edit: Had an issue while running xmame also... no hard lock of the system but I lost all video (including textmode VTs; switching worked fine, the monitor sounded like it was doing the mode change, but it was just a black screen) and had to kill X to get things going again...

----------

## taskara

This is the first time I've tried to get an ati card working - normally I use nvidia cards and I have hit a snag! 

I am using xfree 4.3.0-r2 and xfree-drm and latest ati drivers 2.9.6. 

Hardware is Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop with ATI 9000 video chipset. 

I have the ati driver working, and glxgears results in about 2000fps. 

HOWEVER, the annoying problem is that there are tears and artifacts across the screen, especially when I drag a window. 

any thoughts? cheers!

----------

## Cappy

That's why they are hard masked.....many issues. But first and foremost, you should'nt be using Xfree drm AND the ati drivers together....either one or the other. Both of them provide their own individual 3D acceleration. 

Cap  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

ok.. thanks!

so which one should I use then for the best acceleration?

also.. I have downgraded to xfree 4.2 and used the older drivers. X comes up, but it's like half a screen! something's weird.

thoughts ?

thanks heaps..

----------

## brian33x51

I acquired one of the original 8500's and have been unmasking the new drivers for a bit.

I've been able to play Urban Terror (quake3 mod) at the same settings I had been using with the gf4 ti 4200 I had before with about a 10-15% hit on fps.  However after playing for a while the sound will start stuttering and I'll freeze in the game.  It'll recover after a few (painful) seconds.  I haven't had a hard lock yet.  I play at 1280x1024 with max quality settings.  I could only play at 1024x768 with medium quality settings with the drm module.

With Unreal Tourney 2003 I can run 1280x1024 and 800x600 without any problems (except it's damn slow, funny, seems a tad smoother than with the gf4 though).  However when I change it over to 1024x768 I can't even see the screen, it looks like massive "tearing".  Aside from this problem I haven't seen any stutters or other problems yet at the other resolutions, but then again I dont' have the patience to run UT2003 for more than 10 mins or so.  I doubt I'll be able to play this game until my next major system upgrade.

Forgot to mention I'm running this on a dual athlon system.  with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" turned on.

The system hasn't crashed yet with the ati-drivers although I'm not sure I really trust the state of the system.  Not long after the stuttering incident mozilla crashed outon me (is that really unusual though?).  The drm modules with 4.3.0 were 100% stable on my system.

----------

## Gnufsh

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  the annoying problem is that there are tears and artifacts across the screen, especially when I drag a window. 
> 
> any thoughts? cheers!

 

This sounds like the problem I had. editing /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/index.theme and setting Inherits=defauls fixed the problem for me, although I don't get the cool transparent cursors anymore. 

Ex-Cyber: "switched to core fonts"? What does that mean? How do I do it? I just switched the "icon" theme, the one that controlls cursors and the like.

----------

## Ex-Cyber

Wow, I must have been pretty tired by that point... I meant core icons (Inherits=core), but I think core is the default if it can't find whatever you specify for an inherited set. Is there some good documentation on this mechanism somewhere?

Also, I'm seeing some other minor issues... occasional framebuffer corruption after switching back from VTs (no big deal to work around really, a workspace swap cleans 95% of it) and some other misc weirdness that doesn't happen with the XFree ati driver.

 *Quote:*   

> With Unreal Tourney 2003 I can run 1280x1024 and 800x600 without any problems (except it's damn slow, funny, seems a tad smoother than with the gf4 though). However when I change it over to 1024x768 I can't even see the screen, it looks like massive "tearing". 

 

Double-check that you got your sync ranges set up correctly and check the modeline for 1024x768; this sounds very much like what some monitors do if they're fed a signal they can only partially sync to. FWIW, I'm running an 8500 at 1024x768 without problems.

 *Quote:*   

> HOWEVER, the annoying problem is that there are tears and artifacts across the screen, especially when I drag a window.

 

Just on GL windows, or all windows? If it's just on GL windows, this is probably a side effect of disabling vsync buffer swaps. Since this makes updates happen whenever they happen, they tend to happen in the middle of the screen being drawn. Sadly, enabling vsync buffer swaps makes glxgears and friends useless as a benchmark, since its FPS is then limited to the refresh rate of the monitor (it doesn't actually slow down the primitive drawing, just limits it to one buffer swap per physical screen update). If it's on all windows, you may have a performance problem somewhere else that's interfering with X updates. Or it could just be another fglrx issue...

----------

## taskara

yeah it was on all windows.. inc xdm, flux and kde..

I have since dropped back to xfree 4.2 ad tried the older drivers.. that cause big problems..

so I've decided to drop the ati drivers all together, and go back to xfree 4.3 and xfree-drm... I think..  :Wink: 

ta

----------

## aequitas

Lately i reinstalled my system with same preferences as before. Now i have the problem that when i am switchen to console and back my whole screen is messed up. When i redraw the screen using a window to sweep it clean its good again. Anyone got a clue what it could be?

Before was gentoo1.4_rc3 now rc3 i used gaming and vanilla sources.

----------

## Fragbeestje

Hi, I'm trying to install the ATI-drivers 2.9.6, but I get this error :

```

emerge ati-drivers-2.9.6.ebuild

Calculating dependencies .. done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.6 to /

 * switching to xfree OpenGL interface      [OK]

>>> unpacking source...

!!! ERROR : media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.6 failed

!!! Function src-unpack, line 2, exitcode 0

!!! please download fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.6.i586.rpm from http://www.ati.com or http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/body_download_ati.html (fetch glx1_linux_X4.3.zip and unpack it)

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   I tried fixing it by removing the install files from /usr/src/portage and /var/tmp/portage and emerge it again, but it doesn't download it again, it just gives this same error after I emerge the drivers. (Are the ATI-driver installfiles somewhere else too?)

I hope I don't have to manually install the rpm version, since I suffer from redhat- and rpmphobia.   :Twisted Evil: 

I use : 

gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r2

XFree 4.3.0-r2

glibc 2.3.1-r4

Any help would be greatly appreciated!   :Cool: 

----------

## J.M.I.T.

You have to download the driver-file manually and put it into /usr/portage/distfiles ... emerge won't do that for some reasons that i don't know... so go to http://www.schneider-digital.de , download the driver and put it into the distfiles directory... The installation should work then

Good luck

----------

## deurk

 *J.M.I.T. wrote:*   

> You have to download the driver-file manually and put it into /usr/portage/distfiles ... emerge won't do that for some reasons that i don't know... so go to http://www.schneider-digital.de , download the driver and put it into the distfiles directory... The installation should work then
> 
> Good luck

 

In fact, you have to download it and uncompress it in /usr/portage/distfiles without the sub directory...

(copy the file fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.6.i586.rpm directly in /usr/portage/distfiles)

That way it rocks  :Wink: 

----------

## deurk

By the way, if you can't emerge ati-drivers even when you have removed the '~' before x86 in the ebuild or used ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", you have to edit the /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask and put a '#' before the line with 'ati-drivers' in it... 

Can help  :Wink: 

----------

## Gonzo

<<<  about: fglrx - unknown asic class >>>

hi @ all!

i have exact the same error ... and i've tried the whole last week to figure out what the problem is.

so that is what i know:

every ati-graphic-board has it's own so called _ASIC-ID_ saved in the bios (graphic-card).

for example:

Radeon 9500 (PRO) - ASIC-ID: 0x4e44

Radeon 9700 (PRO) - ASIC-ID: 0x4e47

so i checked what kind of asic-id ...

maybe i have to say that i've bought my brand system at a supermarket (do you know ALDI?)    :Mr. Green:  ) ... and they sold that system with a "RADEON 9600TX" ... but that wasn't a _real_ 9600 ... they just put an overclocked _R300_ on the board ...

ähm yes ... asic-id ... so the asic-id on that "RADEON 9600TX" was:

0x4e46

i've decided to re-flash the bios on my graphic-board ... i've tried some 9500 and 9700 bios with absolut NO success (i was really happy to have an old pci-board).

after that ... i've tried to find the part in the original-bios (saved before flashing) where that f*cking   :Mad:   asic-id is configured ... but that was just wast of time!

so ... that's it ... if they don't include my asic-id in their drivers i won't be able to get 3d-support under linux   :Sad:  !

finally ... if someone has an idea for a workaround ... let me know   :Laughing: 

greetz

-=G=-

----------

## xlyz

new drivers in town   :Cool: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49531

----------

## GTVincent

 *deurk wrote:*   

>  *J.M.I.T. wrote:*   You have to download the driver-file manually and put it into /usr/portage/distfiles ... emerge won't do that for some reasons that i don't know... so go to http://www.schneider-digital.de , download the driver and put it into the distfiles directory... The installation should work then
> 
> Good luck 
> 
> In fact, you have to download it and uncompress it in /usr/portage/distfiles without the sub directory...
> ...

 

Been there, tried that. It's there alright, staring me in the eye, right in the /usr/portage/distfiles directory, and so is the compressed file, the uncompressed directory and tons of other stuff. But emerge keeps telling me to download that same file, even though an ls command issued immediately before the emerge shows that file is there. I need to get some sleep or it'll be hammer-time for a certain non-cooperative computer soon!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Unless, of course, someone knows the answer to this riddle? =)

----------

## bp1506

will ut2003 work on these drivers??

----------

## taskara

new drivers fixed my tearing problem across my dell laptop 8200 ati 9000-M screen  :Very Happy: 

should work with ut2003, don't see why not. it supports opengl ..

----------

## docman

 *GTVincent wrote:*   

> \\
> 
> Been there, tried that. It's there alright, staring me in the eye, right in the /usr/portage/distfiles directory, and so is the compressed file, the uncompressed directory and tons of other stuff. But emerge keeps telling me to download that same file, even though an ls command issued immediately before the emerge shows that file is there. I need to get some sleep or it'll be hammer-time for a certain non-cooperative computer soon! 
> 
> Unless, of course, someone knows the answer to this riddle? =)

 

sure! just modify the ebuild to print out the file that it alledgedly can't find.

ie, around like 26, replace:

```

   if [ ! -f ${DISTDIR}/${A} ] ; then

      die "Please download ${A} from ${HOMEPAGE} or http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/body_download_ati.html (fetch glx1_linux_X4.3.zip and unpack it)"

   fi   

```

..with..

```

   if [ ! -f ${DISTDIR}/${A} ] ; then

      die "can't find: ${DISTDIR}/${A}, Please download ${A} from ${HOMEPAGE} or http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/body_download_ati.html (fetch glx1_linux_X4.3.zip and unpack it)"

   fi   

```

i had this problem because i had some variable like PORTAGE_TMPDIR (in make.conf) set. you may be surprised =)

cheers..

----------

## hamster2k1

hello guys,

Anyone having problem running these drivers with a Radeon 9500 Pro ?

It works fine with most apps in 2D, and works fine in 3D games.

But with videos, it works, but the video is cut in half and stretched.

So well It can't really look at it. Even if I switch the video in full screen or try the different mode in gxine doesn't work. I know that with the drivers in the kernel it works normally in 2D for everything including videos. 

So anyone ?

----------

## modal

 *Quote:*   

> With Unreal Tourney 2003 I can run 1280x1024 and 800x600 without any problems (except it's damn slow, funny, seems a tad smoother than with the gf4 though). However when I change it over to 1024x768 I can't even see the screen, it looks like massive "tearing".

 

how did you get your radeon to work with ut2k3, i installed the new drivers and i still get the same glx error (the one related to texture compression).

----------

## taskara

is that using mplayer ? if so, is there a diff driver you can use for it instead of sdl ? like xv or an ati one?

----------

## chopper

Hey lo.

I just got gentoo installed on my dell 8100 w/ati 7500 mobility radeon

I am wondering what i need to do to update the drivers for my vid card

is there an emerge that will do this for me?

Im sorry i tried to trudge through the whole thread but it got confusing

And right now, my linux is sort of "windowed" in the very center of my 15" screen and very small, any idea how i can make it be full screen?

O ya btw, see the sig   :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

you obviously have X set up.

I assume using the ati driver.

you can 

```
emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers[whatever the latest version is]
```

that should compile the flgrx driver for you.

you can run "flgrx-config" (or maybe it's just "flgrxconfig", I forget) or change the driver in your /etc/X11/XF86Config file from ati to flgrx. I would run the config.

you also need to insert the module by typing 

```
insmod flgrx
```

 and adding the line "flgrx" to /etc/modules.autoload (this will make it insert the module everytime you boot)

To make the screen bigger, when you are configuring X, and it asks for a horizontal sync range, select one that has the res u want to use. then for vertical sync tell it you want to enter your own and just type 60.

good luck!

btw, once you have set this up, 

```
killall X
```

 and or reboot

----------

## borker

Hiya all, I've just built a new box and its got a radeon vid card and kt400 chipset mobo that i can't dumb down to agp2 in the BIOS, so i guess i need to patch and build AGP drivers as described in

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45714&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

or

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37488&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=kt400

but i have a few questions...

firstly, is this still required? I've compiled the gaming and gentoo kernels both at version 2.4.20-r2... From what i've observed it appears the AGPGART module doesnt have the kt400 fixes as of yet. Is either kernel a better candidate to work with the drivers ebuild / patch than the other?

Does the patch work with the latest version of the drivers?

The install instructions are listed as follows:

```
1) Download the patch, and save it in the /lib/modules/fglrx directory.

2) type 'cat fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch | patch -p0'

After that, just cd to the 'build_mod' directory, run 'make.sh', cd back to the fglrx directory and run 'make_install.sh' per usual.
```

 This may sound silly, but i don't have a /lib/modules/fglrx directory, mine goes /lib/<kernel names>/modules/... but the modules dir doesnt have a fglrx subdir. Where exactly should i be applying the patch? Is any of this taken care of by the ebuild?

basically, if anyone has got their radeon card working with their kt400 board with the current drivers could they let me know how they did it? Big thanks in for any help.

----------

## nephi513

Here is what I said before about it.  I have the same problem.  It does work with the newest driver.  What I did was rename the latest ebuild to match the newest version.  Then add the code to it I mention in the quote below.  It will compile and work just fine.  It does have texture problems with fglrx_gears, but that is the only program that seems to have problems with it.

I would try and give you a better outline on what to do, but I'm at work and not at my home computer.  So I can't really look things up.  By the way the link for the patch in my quote is broken.  There is a copy of it in this forum though.  I forget were.

-Dave

 *nephi513 wrote:*   

> I finaly got the driver working for me.  I have the problem of having a KT400 board and I need AGP3.0 Support.  It turns out the old AGP3.0 Patch for the 2.5.1 driver also works on these drivers.
> 
> You can read the orginal post here about it:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=37488&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=kt400
> ...

 

----------

## duncan

just ran the check script that comes as part of the ATi driver and discovered it's not for glibc 2.3, only 2.2

does this maater?

----------

## nephi513

No not really because glibc 2.3 is backward compatible with glibc 2.2.

----------

## eGore911

thanks to tryze!!!!!!!!!!!!

i worked around for a few days reading tutorials, forums and whatever and trying to get my radeon 9700pro working. i did what you mentioned, and:

IT WORKS! Direct Rendering: Yes! 5000fps in glxgears!!! whoohoo!

(ok, agpgart module is not working, but this is my very ungood  :Wink:  kernel config)

----------

## borker

Ok, with thanks for the help from nephi513, these are the steps i followed to get my kt400 agp3 board working with the new ati drivers:

```

- rm'd the gaming sources which is the kernel i want to get working with the the ATI drivers. Also nuked /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r2

- re-emerged the gaming sources, set /usr/src/linux simlink to /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r2

- cd /usr/src/linux && make dep && make menuconfig

- config the kernel with all the usual options, except _NO_ AGP or DRI support, save new config

- make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

- mount /boot and cp new bzImage to /boot

- boot into new kernel

- cp fglrx-glc22-4.2.0-2.5.1.i586-kt400agp3.patch --> /usr/portage/distfiles

- mod the /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-2.9.8.ebuild as described by nephi513 earlier

- emerge the mod'd ebuild

- backup old /etc/X11/XF86Config then run fglrxconfig... make sure to say 'n' to the question about wanting to use the external agpgart module. The rest is mostly just basic X config stuff

- restart X and things should work. Run fgl_glxgears and see what happens
```

Much thanks nephi513 and others who showed how to do this.

----------

## CyberNinja

I have emerged ati-drivers(latest in portage at the time of this post), then ran fglrxconfig and now I get this error:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel module version does *not* match driver

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI initialization failed!

```

I have an ATI radeon 9500pro (r300).

Any1 who would like to see my XF86Config-4 or XFree86.0.log can email me for a copy.

----------

## deurk

Hi,

Got a radeon 9700 with ati-drivers 2.9.08

Here is the problem: big FREEZES in RTCW for example...

Curious thing about it is, it always happen at the same place in maps, so maybe the drivers hangs when it has to display a certain thing...

Anyway, the screen freeze for like 40 secondes to 1 minute then come back... or sometimes not (only thing there is to kill the game in console).

Any idea/fix?

Pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!

----------

## xlyz

 *deurk wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Got a radeon 9700 with ati-drivers 2.9.08
> 
> Here is the problem: big FREEZES in RTCW for example...
> ...

 

had the same problem. not able to fix it. having an 8500 I went back to xfree-drm (for 8500 are 3d accellerated)

waiting for next driver release

----------

## deurk

Hmmm I guess I should go back to Xfree 2-1...

 :Sad: 

No DRM support for Radeon 9700 anyway...

----------

## hamster2k1

If you find a good way to downgrade from XFree 4.3 to 4.2.1 let me know!

I tried that and well some packages where compiled using X 4.3 and it is using a library xrandr which is not in 4.2.1 and well I guess the only clean way is

to downgrade xfree 4.3 to 4.2.1 and then do a emerge -e world ?

Anyone did that downgrade before ?

----------

## deurk

I'll wait for an answer to that question before touching anything!  :Wink: 

----------

## wheels

I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000, and whenever I go to install any fglrx stuff, I get

```

(EE): fglrx(0): third party board.

(EE): fglrx(0): DRISInitiate failed!

```

Is there a way around this problem?

This is on a DELL Inspiron 8200

----------

## Jynxsaw

I really need this info too.  I have a Radeon 9000 card, unfortunetly it was given to me, and I didn't see any vendor marks on the chipset.  I do know it's not an official ATI card though.  What should I do, to still get 3d acceleration support? DRI?  ati-drivers? DRM?

----------

## taikuri

 *Jynxsaw wrote:*   

> I really need this info too.  I have a Radeon 9000 card, unfortunetly it was given to me, and I didn't see any vendor marks on the chipset.  I do know it's not an official ATI card though.  What should I do, to still get 3d acceleration support? DRI?  ati-drivers? DRM?

 

There are programs for modifying the BIOS on the ATI card (for Windows and DOS only, unfortunately). Try searching Google for these (if I remember correctly, one of these programs was called "flashradeon").

You can use these programs to change the vendor ID on your cards BIOS. After this the official ATI drivers will work.

Personally I think making the drivers work for official cards only is a *really stupid* move from ATI, since they no longer ship "official" ATI cards to most of Europe and use third-party vendors instead (Hercules, etc.) to supply their cards. 

....But you can't use the Linux drivers for nearly all of these cards, because some vendors have changed the vendor ID's on the cards BIOS!

I myself am a lucky one and bought a Club3D Radeon 8500LE with the vendor ID set to ATI in the first place.  :Smile: 

----------

## schoett

The 2.9.12 drivers work for the ATI Radeon 9600 TX!

After having received mail from Medion support saying that their ATI Radeon 9600 TX card has been built by ATI for them, I tried the newest inofficial ATI drivers from http://www.schneider-digital.de/html/download_ati.html, version 2.9.12, file GLX1_LINUX_X4.3.ZIP, and they work!

The Medion Titanium 8008 from ALDI needs the patch from my previous post for the SiS Host bridge with ID 0x0648:

```
diff -ur olib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c

--- olib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c   2003-03-18 17:28:58.000000000 +0100

+++ lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c    2003-04-11 22:31:02.000000000 +0200

@@ -5649,6 +5649,12 @@

         "SiS",

         "645",

         sis_generic_setup },

+    { 0x0648,

+        PCI_VENDOR_ID_SI,

+        SIS_GENERIC,

+        "SiS",

+        "645dx",

+        sis_generic_setup },

     { PCI_DEVICE_ID_SI_650,

         PCI_VENDOR_ID_SI,

         SIS_GENERIC,
```

The kernel has been built with 

 *Quote:*   

> MTRR on
> 
> AGP support: presumably not needed (don't insert agpgart module)
> 
> Direct Rendering Manager OFF

 

Results at AGP Auto (presumably 8x), 1056x792 pixels (nonstandard!), 24 planes:

 *Quote:*   

> glxgears 3400 FPS
> 
> /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears 490 FPS

 

Woo hoo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## the_bard

I've been having the same problems as Hampster above...

Basically, Xine plays movies, but only with what appears to be the left half of the video. The right half of the movie just doesn't exist. Resizing the window doesn't help. I haven't been able to track down anybody besides me and Hampster that had this problem... anybody out there manage to fix it?

----------

## Zak McCracken

Hi everyone,

I know it's all been said already - but I'm a REAL N00B, so please could you explain to me in a way that even I understand (being in the LINUX business for about a week now): 

How do I get 3d acceleration from my RADEON 9500 pro with glibc2.3.2-6 and XFree86 4.3 on a KT400 board??

The ATI drivers for XFree 4.2 work fine in 2d, but OpenGL acceleration doesn't ("not available" says YaST2)

I know there's a skript file and a driver URL posted here but apparently am too dumb to use it. 

I'm quite comfortable with DOS commands, but Linux and is rather new to me, so...

Thanks!

   Zak

----------

## the_bard

Solved my problem... Xine now plays the full movie. Within Xine, I tried to change the video driver to SDL. Xine immediately froze... and would freeze whenever I opened it up. So I hopped under $HOME/.xine, and edited the 'config' file. There was a line that listed the video driver... I changed it to auto, and now Xine is fine.

To Zak McCracken...

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but you ought to be able to 'emerge ati-drivers' and be set. The drivers that are installed by said command are newer than the ones posted up on ATI's website. I know for a fact that you can get 3d hardware acceleration under XFree86 4.3.... it's doing so for me, at least   :Very Happy:  . You might have to reboot after 'emerge ati-drivers' to keep things simple, or you may be able to simply 'modprobe fglrx'.

You'll have to run 'fglrxconfig' to configure X... if you've already got a configuration file that you like, you might want to backup your current one, and cut & paste your preferences.

If you need any more help, don't be afraid to post... I'll be subscribing to this thread.

----------

## Zak McCracken

Thanks for the info...

I just realized there's a new driver online for Xfree86 4.3 (look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54907&sid=e8c8ee8698c010c47a0d29c2b82df23a)

I used that one.

I figure that by "emerge ati-drivers" you mean uninstall them. At least that's what I did. So I went to runlevel 3 and used rpm -e fglrx..4.2.. to remove the old drivers (for Xfree 4.2, they did'nt really work and then rpm - i fglrx...4.3 on the new ones, then fglrxconfig. All looked nice, until I tried to start X11 again...not possible, I was trapped in text mode. So I managed to remove the drivers again and now I'm working in 2d again with the drivers that SUSE 8.2 came with, i.e. with no Hardware OpenGL - Somewhere in the documentation it said I might have to compile a custom kernel, it also gave some advice on how to do that: "get the correct source, compile it using...". Weeelll, if I only knew how to "get a custom kernel source" and WHICH DAMN CUSTOM KERNEL SOURCE this should be... I still hope there's an easier way. I have definetely no time to spend another two days trying to fix everything and end up having to install Linux from scratch ... already wish I had bought an NVidia card instead...

Help is welcome 

Bye, Zak

----------

